# Santee Cooper in feb?



## Raines (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anyone fished santee in febuary? Reports from our lodge say catfishing is already in full swing, and i'm leaving friday any thoughts?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish cut herring VERY SHALLOW for the huge bluecats RIGHT NOW !! Feburary is the best month for the blues down there. Try up in the inlets by the roots of the cypress trees. 2' of water and less......... The fish are SHALLOW down there in Feburary ............ Man, I wish I was heading down there again. I've fish there several times, but always in the summer . Good Luck and how about a full report  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I have a friend that lives and guides on Santee Cooper for bass. He has a tourney on Sunday at Santee and I'll let you all know how it goes. I know the fish are biting there right now but it's been kind of slow because of the fronts blowing through(or so i'm told.) This weekends bass tourney will tell alot....


----------



## Raines (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks guys i'll post pics, and a full report on thursday.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, if all goes well, and our new boat is here... we will be taking a week long trip to Santee Cooper the last weekend in March.  
Has anyone been down there during this time? What's biting? Any special techniques/presentations? Lures? Baits? Nice place to stay...waterfront with kitchen and boat slip? I'd love to be able to walk out of our door and on to our boat. Talk about a fantasy... wow! I may never want to come back home!  
Thanks...
Marcia


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Late March is EXCELLENT bassin Marcia  The Cowpasture is the place to be then . First thing you need to do is buy a map of the lake ( I'm talkin Marion ) . Marion is the bassin lake down there . There is an excellent place to stay wight on the water, and is very clean . It is also located in some of the best bassin waters down there. I'll pm you with the details since it is advertising  .............THE CATKING !!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

There was a 30 boat bass tournament last Sunday at Santee Cooper. The weights were 17lbs for 1st place, 11lbs ??oz's for 2nd place... The feed bag is not on yet nor is the spawn but it won't be long.

The Everstart is at Santee Cooper in a few weeks so that will be interesting to see how the weights increase within the next few weeks.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Reel Lady,

<-------The hog in my avatar was caught from Lake Marion in late March 


Steve


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

WOW Alter! That baby is fat!!!!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm heading to Lake Wylie South Carolina with the new boat this Thursday. The pigs in my avatar are from there the first weekend of March.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

http://www.kingkatusa.com/ Hope this works for you.Catfishing at its best.My two sons and i will be going down in sept.To fish the king kat classic.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Black's Fish Camp is right on the water and you probably can pay a few bucks extra a day so that you can keep your boat in the water overnight. It's a motel/restraunt place with boat ramp and campgrounds all in one..... located directly between the 2 lakes on the canal.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I stayed at there last year for the crappie classic. The rooms weren't much to talk about but the catfish at the restaurant tasted excellent.


----------



## finstalker (Jan 18, 2005)

If the fishing is slow in the lake you may consider runing down to the Tailrace Canal. We caught several Stripers there last week when they were pulling water.


----------



## Raines (Jan 28, 2005)

since i started it i guess ill talk about the results. first day out only two bites the guy at the marina told us to look for shad on the fishfinder,and fish belowthem. day two pockets of shad were alot larger and easier to detect still pretty grim results! i caught a6.5 blue,a10# flathead,and a 10# blue. upside of the trip i did catch my first blue cat! my friend caught a 9.5 blue while my other buddy,also a member got the SKUNK!!! still can't wait to go back. P.S. thanks for the info to bad i didn't capitalize on any of it.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I saw a lot of nice catfish being brought in during our 3 days of fishing! There were some BIG fish. I didn't get close enough to see if they were blues or flats. I'd say they were in the 20-40lb range.

By the way, if you stay at or get a chance to eat at the Restraunt at Black'S Fish Camp try the Catfish Stew! It was excellent....


----------

